# Webcam driver missing?



## pinkCherri

Hi, I've got PAC7302 VGA SoC PC-Camera, and it was working fine until a few days ago. I turned on the computer and it kept telling me to "install new hardware" for my webcam, and turns out that I'm missing the driver 'PAC7302.SYS'. Can anyone upload this for me or tell me where I can download/find it? Thank you very much for any help.


----------



## patrickv

is THIS what you're after ?


----------



## HCAZ-301

here might do


----------

